# it-girl



## melody (Feb 18, 2011)

Βλέπω σε αγγλόγλωσσο περιοδικό μόδας "βαρυσήμαντη" δήλωση του τύπου _-'my favourite colour this spring is white.'_ C.S.,musician and it-girl.

Καταλαβαίνουμε τι σημαίνει αυτό, αλλά πώς θα το αποδίδαμε; Μαιντανός; *Κοσμική;*


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 18, 2011)

Άτομο της επικαιρότητας; Πρόσωπο της ημέρας;


----------



## Leximaniac (Feb 18, 2011)

Επειδή όλες θέλουν να μιμηθούν το it-girl γιατί είναι trend setter, fabulous κτλ κτλ εγώ θα το έλεγα ίνδαλμα.


----------



## melody (Feb 18, 2011)

Όπως φαίνεται εδώ,http://www.answers.com/main/ntquery, ο όρος αποδίδεται σε άτομα, κυρίως θηλυκά, που δεν έχουν προλάβει να γίνουν ινδάλματα-και ούτε πρόκειται μάλλον- και που τα ενδιαφέρει να εμφανίζεται κάπου το όνομά τους, οπουδήποτε. Κάτι σαν τις Kardashians που δεν έχουν συγκεκριμένη ιδιότητα.Είναι άτομα της επικαιρότητας. Σωστά. Αλλά θα τα γράφαμε έτσι σε λεζάντα;

Φαντάζομαι αντιστοίχως δήλωση σε έντυπο τύπου Ciao κάπως έτσι_:" Ναι, θα έκανα πλαστική!"_ Μαριαχρυσαλένα Μπουρδολογίδου, εγγαστρίμυθος, κοσμική


----------



## crystal (Feb 18, 2011)

Βασικά, δεν το έχω δει ποτέ αμετάφραστο. Κυκλοφορεί σε διάφορες συνάψεις: it bag, it dress, it shoes κ.λπ. Επομένως, δεν θα το μετέφραζα. 
Τώρα αν μιλάμε θεωρητικά: κορίτσι-πρότυπο, δημοφιλής trendsetter (που λέει κι η Leximaniac), στιλιστικό πρότυπο... κι οι ορίζοντες δημιουργικότητας είναι ανεξάντλητοι, ανάλογα με το κόντεξτ. ;)



> Φαντάζομαι αντιστοίχως δήλωση σε έντυπο τύπου Ciao κάπως έτσι:" Ναι, θα έκανα πλαστική!" Μαριαχρυσαλένα Μπουρδολογίδου, εγγαστρίμυθος, κοσμική



Lol!


----------



## Porkcastle (Feb 18, 2011)

_Το πρόσωπο της ημέρας_, όπως είπε πιο πάνω η Αλεξάνδρα, ή _Το κορίτσι της στιγμής_.

Ας έχουμε και μια φωτό του πρώτου it-girl:


----------



## nickel (Feb 18, 2011)

Καλύτερα ακόμα το βιντεάκι με την Κλάρα Μπόου από το _It_ του 1927, που έδωσε τον όρο. Δείτε το social mixer. :)


----------



## ThemisDaughter (Feb 18, 2011)

Λοιπόν εγώ, παρότι γενικά είμαι οπαδός του αποδίδειν στα ελληνικά και όχι του αμετάφραστον μεταφέρειν, αυτό θα το άφηνα ως έχει.
Το "κοσμική" δεν είναι πολύ καλή απόδοση. Είναι περισσότερο ένας χαρακτηρισμός της γενικότερης δραστηριότητας κάποιου ατόμου, αντίθετα με το it girl, που σημαίνει απλώς κάποια για την οποία γίνεται κάποιος ντόρος αυτήν την εβδομάδα.
Το "κορίτσι της επικαιρότητας" είναι λοιπόν πολύ πιο ακριβές νοηματικά. Δυστυχώς όμως, δεν μου τσουλάει πολύ καλά, και επιπλέον δεν δίνει μια γενικότερη λύση στην απόδοση όλης της οικογένειας it (it bag, it designer etc). Το "τσάντα της επικαιρότητας" είναι μάλλον αστείο.
Οπότε...


----------



## nickel (Feb 18, 2011)

Είναι αλήθεια ότι το «it» κολλάει μπροστά από αντικείμενα της μόδας, μεταφρασμένα όμως. Δηλαδή, δεν μου αρέσει να βλέπω «οι it bags», αλλά δεν βγάζω σπυριά με το «οι it τσάντες. Ωστόσο, απ' όσα είδα εδώ ως τώρα, προτιμώ το «της στιγμής»: _το κορίτσι της στιγμής, η τσάντα της στιγμής, το μπραντς της στιγμής_... οχ, ξέφυγα!


----------



## Palavra (Feb 18, 2011)

Αχά! Βρήκα το επιχείρημά μου: 


ThemisDaughter said:


> Λοιπόν εγώ, παρότι γενικά είμαι οπαδός του αποδίδειν στα ελληνικά και όχι του αμετάφραστον μεταφέρειν [...]


Σοβαρά τώρα, κι εγώ προτιμώ το «κορίτσι της στιγμής». Θα έλεγα και _πρόσωπο της στιγμής_, αλλά έτσι δεν αποδίδουμε τη σάχλα την ελαφρότητα της Μαριαχρυσαλένας.  Αν έχουμε και πολύ χώρο, ίσως το _κορίτσι που τραβάει τα φώτα της δημοσιότητας αυτήν την περίοδο_ (δείκτης μπλαμπλά: 6,9)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 18, 2011)

Δυσκολευόμαστε να βρούμε απόδοση επειδή αντιμετωπίζουμε την έννοια αρνητικά. Η αρνητική οπτική μας προσφέρει βέβαια πολλές δυνατότητες (μερικές ιδέες ακόμη: μουμουεπερσόνα, ασημοδιασημότητα, μεντιογλάστρα), αλλά καμία από αυτές δεν θα την έφερε υπερηφάνως ένα πραγματικό, δακτυλοδεικτούμενο it-girl, μια Αυτής Δεικτότητα αυτοπροσώπως.


----------



## Cadmian (Feb 18, 2011)

*Τρεντοκράτειρα* ή *Τρεντοκρατόρισσα* (επεκτείνοντας την ιδέα της Αυτού Δεικτότητας που έθεσε ο good Doctor αποπάνω)


----------



## Zazula (Feb 18, 2011)

Κι αν πάρουν τα μυαλά της αέρα κι αρχίσει να το χάνει, *Τρεντοκαμπέρω*.


----------



## melody (Feb 18, 2011)

Ή *τρεντοκόριτσο*.
Χε,χε. Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Με κάνατε και γέλασα...


----------



## Palavra (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## nickel (Feb 18, 2011)

Ναι, νομίζω ότι μετά το 2:28 μπορούμε να το διαλέξουμε για ύμνο του φόρουμ. Ή να ανοίξουμε νήμα για το τραγούδι που θα θέλατε σαν ύμνο του φόρουμ;


----------



## Palavra (Feb 18, 2011)

*Τρέντι Λίτσα*


Οι sexy Lexi, σόπινγκ, στάιλινγκ
Ρίνγκτοουν, σέλφοουν
Για σένα που 'σαι τρέντυ
που 'σαι τρέντυ, που 'σαι τρέντυ


----------

